# 1973 Super Sport scored 30 bucks



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 26, 2018)

It was a good day at local yard sales in NJ yesterday. Found one of the better Schwinns.  1973 Schwinn Super Sport in Kool Lemon!  30 bucks. My price range. Appreciate any advice as I start this project, I am new. I plan to clean it up, service, ride it for fun, and take it from there. After picture will be coming.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2018)

Smokin deal for that. Would have been the deal of the year if it still had the Brooks.


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 26, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Smokin deal for that. Would have been the deal of the year if it still had the Brooks.



I got a Brooks for it, so l'lI lite up a stogie!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice score. New tires, tubes, rim strips, cables, housings, and brake pads would be what would get it rolling confidently. I'd lube the chain, grease the bottom bracket, headset, and hubs. Get it dialed in and see if you like the ride.


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 26, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nice score. New tires, tubes, rim strips, cables, housings, and brake pads would be what would get it rolling confidently. I'd lube the chain, grease the bottom bracket, headset, and hubs. Get it dialed in and see if you like the ride.



Just cleaned it up, pumped the tires, lubed the chain, and tried it out for a couple miles. Nice ride! I plan do do all you mentioned. Have a Brooks saddle for it. Touchin it up with yellow finger nail polish.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 26, 2018)

Jim Gutacker said:


> Just cleaned it up, pumped the tires, lubed the chain, and tried it out for a couple miles. Nice ride! I plan do do all you mentioned. Have a Brooks saddle for it. Touchin it up with yellow finger nail polish.



That bike does not need touching up.


----------

